# Should I move his crate out of my bedroom?



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I've had Ranger's crate in my bedroom since we got him. I wanted him to be comfortable and around us. He does great in his crate. The problem is he keeps waking up at night wanting to play and barking. I took him outside 4 times last night thinking he was barking to go outside....but he just barely peed each time and only after running around like crazy for a few minute. He just wants to get up and play in the middle of the night! I plan on trying to tire him out more in the evenings. But also, his wire crate makes alot of noise every time he changes position...his nails or tag clanging on the pan. My husband doesnt like it. 

I'm wondering if I move his crate to the family room if it would be better for everyone. His moving noise wouldnt bother us....and he wouldnt see us at night and want to play.

I just worry he'll be lonely or scared. But if he needed to go out...I could still hear him from my bedroom if he was in the family room. But I know he can hold his pee all night....he normally does....I think he's just waking up wanting to play...or he was hot. He settled down more once I cut the a/c up.

I guess I just feel guilty if I dont let him sleep in my bedroom.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I would try a fan cuz you're thinking maybe he's hot and the noise will calm him down. Don't put up with it - tap on his crate and tell him to go back to sleep. 

I sympathize with your husband - Otto used to sleep upside down in his crate. Then he'd wake up and make the most god awful noises banging around in the crate.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I would try covering the crate so he can't see you, and invest in some ear plugs! It's not "bad" for him to sleep in another room, but he may put up even more of a fuss if he's away from his pack. 

I have ear plugs because my hubby sometimes keeps me awake from his snoring, any they came in very handy with a new puppy. With the crate right next to the bed I could still hear them if they needed to go out, and I can also hear my alarm go off in the morning. 

I've also done the tap on the crate like Jenn, and I put my fingers through the bar for puppy to sniff and lick too. Many nights I slept with one arm hanging over the side of the bed!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

How old is he? When Nikon was still needing to go out at night, I carried him out and carried him back in, no option of trying to run around and play, strictly potty business.

I also sleep with a fan on High. When it's not hot, I just turn it around so it blows into the corner. I need the noise to sleep and it helps drown out dogs whining or settling in their crate, and maybe helps keep the dogs asleep since they can't hear every little house noise.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

I'd like to know how old he is, as well. That's really key in answering this question.


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Honestly I would ignore him. Dont go to him if he is crying or barking. You are showing him that he will get his way if he barks or cries. Once he sees that making a fuss will get him nowhere he will stop. I went through this with Kye. If he cried I ran to him to let him out and he just repeated the cycle cause he knew it got him attention. 

I understand he may have to pee just make sure he goes right before you go to bed. And never let him out if hes crying cause that will also let him know crying will get him out. If Kye ever cried or whined loud enough to wake me I would lay in bed and wait for him to stop making a fuss then get up and let him go outside.

Basically as bad as it sounds he needs to deal with it. And it worked, took a few days but no more problems at all.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If he is young and needs to go out 1-2 times, you could set an alarm to take him out and then not feel bad about ignoring the crying.

I actually did not have any luck with this (I preferred to just wait until Nikon cried, but I figured out the difference between an "I'm bored" cry and a real "I have to pee" cry), but others swear by this method.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: WinkinI'd like to know how old he is, as well. That's really key in answering this question.


If I am correct by looking at back posts ~ Ranger is only about 10 or 11 weeks old ~ still a young puppy and may need to go out to pee several times a night. 

If the noise of his nails on the crate pan bother your husband, you might want to mkae sure Ranger's nails are clipped and give him a towel or pad to sleep on in the crate to muffle the noise.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

He's 10 weeks old. He's been sleeping all night without needing to go out to pee for 2 weeks now. I take him out right before bed around 11pm.....and the past 2 weeks he hasnt needed to go out to be until at least 4am...but normally 6-7am.

Its just all of a sudden the past couple of nights he's been waking frequently. And its not a "I need to pee whine"...its a "I want to play, I want some attention bark/whine". 

Last night was the worst night of it so far. But we didnt get to go out to play much since it was 95 degrees and my kids are sick.

Maybe I just need to tire him out more during the day? He's getting older and playing alot more...so maybe its time for more exercise.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I second the advice to ignore him. He is currently training you! If he can hold it through the night then it shouldn't be a problem. This happened to me exactly once when Massie was a pup. She started carrying on and I took her outside and she immediately started zooming around in the snow and barking at me to play!







It was 24 below zero outside!







So from then on I took her out once to pee (if necessary) and then I told her to be quiet and ignored all whining. 

I'd recommend more exercise during the day and don't let him have a nap before it's bedtime! Keep him up by playing with him in the house! [Insert Evil Grin]


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

You got some great advice but I just wanted to mention that you don't want to leave a puppy/dog in a crate with a collar/tags on - they can get caught and they can choke to death


----------

